# Conseil d'achat carte PCI WIFI



## Mops Argo (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis &#224; la recherche d'une carte WIFI PCI (encore en vente) pour mon Powermac G5. Comme les cartes ne sont jamais sp&#233;cifi&#233;es compatibles Mac OSX, je recherche le t&#233;moignage de quelqu'un qui en aurait installer une r&#233;cemment et avec succ&#232;s. A un prix raisonnable bien s&#251;r, dans les 30 ou 40 &#8364;.
ou est-ce que je me goure et un cl&#233; wifi usb fait aussi bien l'affaire ?

Merci


----------



## migonmac (27 Août 2006)

Certaines cartes Netgear ou D-link sont compatibles mais fais tr&#232;s attention au chipset utilis&#233;. Cela d&#233;pend des versions. Par ex : une carte pci Netgear WG311T (revision 1) sera compatible mais la m&#234;me carte avec une autre "r&#233;vision" ne le sera pas. Car les fabricants ont la bonne id&#233;e de ne pas utiliser les m&#234;mes chipsets pour un m&#234;me mod&#232;le.

Bref, des cartes wifi en pci avec des chipset l'ATHEROS sont pratiquement toutes compatibles.

Le plus simple c'est de prendre une carte certifi&#233;e apple comme celle-ci : http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/aria_pci.html

Voil&#224; tout.

ALIGATO


----------



## Mops Argo (28 Août 2006)

ouais, c'est peut être le plus simple mais c'est encore du racket façon Apple : 107 .
merci quand même


----------



## thi25 (28 Août 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'une carte WIFI PCI (encore en vente) pour mon Powermac G5. Comme les cartes ne sont jamais spécifiées compatibles Mac OSX, je recherche le témoignage de quelqu'un qui en aurait installer une récemment et avec succès. A un prix raisonnable bien sûr, dans les 30 ou 40 .
> ou est-ce que je me goure et un clé wifi usb fait aussi bien l'affaire ?
> ...



Bonjour

Je pense que la carte Belkin F5D7001fr est bien En plus elle est marquée
compatible Macintosh.
Voir à cette adresse:http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilit...-F5D7001fr-Carte-reseau-WiFi-125G-802-11g.htm


----------



## Mops Argo (29 Août 2006)

Merci, ça me parait pas mal du tout !


----------



## thi25 (25 Septembre 2006)

thi25 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je pense que la carte Belkin F5D7001fr est bien En plus elle est marquée
> compatible Macintosh.
> Voir à cette adresse:http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Mobilit...-F5D7001fr-Carte-reseau-WiFi-125G-802-11g.htm



Bonjour


Je fais remonter le topic pour vous informer.
J'ai installé la Belkin F5D7001FR dans mon G3, est il n'y a pas de problème
elle est reconnu sans drivers sous MacOs 10.4. 
Par contre elle n'est pas reconnu sous Os 9 et elle ne "voit" pas
les canaux 12 et 13. Ce qui peut être gènant pour capter certains réseaux.
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une combine.. je suis preneur 

A+


----------



## rudefatigue (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

je remonte ce sujet car je viens de connecter une carte belkin f5d7001 sur mon G4... et elle n'est pas reconnue.
J'aimerai profiter de la wifi (avec livebox) sur mon vieux mac et cette carte était annoncée comme équivalente à une carte airport. Je suis déçu..
j'ai bien installé Airport 3.1.1, la version la plus récente dispo sur mon OS 10.2.8 je crois, mais Airport ne détecte rien.

Dans "A propos de ce mac" et dans "périphériques/volumes", voici les infos données pour le SLOT-2 PCI sur lequel est connectée ma carte :

Type de carte : Not available
Nom de la carte : pci14e4,7001
Modèle de la carte : Non disponible
ID du fournisseur : 14e4
ID du périphérique : 4318
N° de ROM : Non disponible
Révision : 2


c'est certain, il y a quelquechose qui cloche... mais quoi ?

Est ce mon OS X 10.2.8 qui est trop ancien ?

Cette carte wifi Belkin toute neuve est donc la f5d7001FR (étiquetée "ver.2001fr"), elle utilise bien un composant "Broadcom". Et ses diodes ne s'allument jamais... 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## rudefatigue (12 Février 2007)

Hop là, je n'ai pas baissé les bras, et puisque mon OS X 10.2 se faisait vraiment vieux, j'ai fait le grand saut et hop je suis passé à OS X 10.4 (investissement dans un lecteur de DVD, la totale !) 
Résultat : la carte Belkin a immédiatement été reconnue comme Airport, et ça fonctionne très bien !
Voilà pour l'info.


----------



## obportus (12 Février 2007)

Je profite de ce sujet pour un problème lié. Pensez-vous qu'en mettant une carte PCI 802.11n avec une puce broadcom sera détecté par l'activateur que vient de sorti Apple ? Si oui, avez-vous une idée d'une carte qui pourrait passer ?


----------



## Onmac (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut ! 
Je remonte le sujet une fois de plus car je n'ai pas trouvé de carte WIFI PCI compatible G3/G4 et les liens sont morts...
J'ai juste trouvé celle-ci Fonctionnera t-elle parfaitement ?


----------

